# Build me a 12g



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Hey folks,

I've emptied out my 12g (thanks Riceburner!) of fry and it's time to move on to another project.

I'd love to keep some fish to breed, maybe a species tank. but my old plans were based around a 75g so i'm at a loss now. 

I'd be more interested in odd balls, non-livebearers, and those that present a little more of a challenge. 
twelve g's is a little small for some of the obvious oddball choices/fun to breed fish. what do you folks suggest?

edit: plant wise we're looking at low-light. i may avoid live plants entirely.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

If I could get them, I'd breed the glo-fish. Those bright zebra Danios.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

what about a pair Tanganyikan shell-dwelling cichlids? they're not the most visually striking fish, however. from what i've (ever so briefly) read, they'd do fine in a 12.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> If I could get them, I'd breed the glo-fish. Those bright zebra Danios.


Avoid these like the plague, and not go back to this store. 
These glo-fish with bright fluorescent colors are dyed, and it is a very injurious process, and many fish do not survive. I may be wrong, but I do believe I saw a report of some chinese company with GMO'd Danio rerios (zebra danios) that were colored all over, but my guess is that they were just dyed too.

Anyways, don't buy dyed fish!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> what about a pair Tanganyikan shell-dwelling cichlids? they're not the most visually striking fish, however. from what i've (ever so briefly) read, they'd do fine in a 12.


If you're up for a wee bit of a step up, and some more maintenance, why not try killifish? They are definitely the most stunning FW aquarium fish (and give any SW fish a good run for their money), and a pair could easily be kept in a 12 gallon tank. Some of the smaller species could have a colony in there too (I tried clown killifish, but none of the batches I got from BA did very well ever).
Clown killifish:









If I had space and more time, I'd try them again for sure. Very beautiful little fish.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Avoid these like the plague, and not go back to this store.
> These glo-fish with bright fluorescent colors are dyed, and it is a very injurious process, and many fish do not survive. I may be wrong, but I do believe I saw a report of some chinese company with GMO'd Danio rerios (zebra danios) that were colored all over, but my guess is that they were just dyed too.
> 
> Anyways, don't buy dyed fish!!!


Acually GLO fish are not dyed. Give this a read

http://www.glofish.com/about.asp

I am also against dyed or tattooed fish but GLO fish are neither. They are perfectly heathly and even pass the gene on to their offspring.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I stand corrected. Thanks for the clarification. I think I did see this first from a chinese company a few years back though. My guess then was that they were dyed, but I guess not. But nonetheless, a bit unnatural to me, but who am I kidding, I do this in the lab everyday (transfection anyone?). 

Hooray for genetically modified organisms (and we're not talking selected or line bred animals here, this is lab bench stuff); not only are they in our food, but in our tanks too.

Anyways, they are kind of neat. But not my cup of tea.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't find them particularly attractive either but a least they are heathy fish. Almost every animal that humans find intrest in usually become modified one way or another. Fish are no different.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

planter said:


> I don't find them particularly attractive either but a least they are heathy fish. Almost every animal that humans find intrest in usually become modified one way or another. Fish are no different.


I find it interesting that our definition of "unnatural" is really "human". But yeah, I agree.

Anywho, killifish are a neat idea. that may have tweaked me, but i'm not sold. i'll have to do some reading.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

planter said:


> I don't find them particularly attractive either but a least they are heathy fish. Almost every animal that humans find intrest in usually become modified one way or another. Fish are no different.


Well part of the reason they have been modified (Aside from what they mention on the page) is that danios are very well characterized and are used a lot in developmental studies and other research, as they are easy to raise and propagate.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Killifish are great. They need little room and some, little current. They can be a challenge to breed but once you get eggs, you can store them to hatch at a later date. Theres a thread on this forum with a great post for all your killie needs.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I find this interesting and I'm going to open a poll as I believe this will become an alternative later on as more designer fish come up for sale. 
* Designer Fish - Genetic Monsters or Cool Fish?
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4943
*


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

in searching the forum, i saw Pablo suggest a pair of german blue rams for someone else with a 12g. seems like it would be a little small for a pair. what's the concensus on that?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

ok, nevermind the rams. i don't feel comfortable keeping them in something so small. may end up with killifish.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, killifish would be good for a 12 gallon tank. Maybe some mosses would give them some hiding places. You could also have a shrimp and moss setup.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

or you can try Licorice Gourami in the 12 G, just also happeneds to be that same fish im selling


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I second the moss and shrimp tank idea... and that's just because I'm trying the same myself. haha


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Most killies need a bit more room than a 12 g, although Im sure you could find some that would do alright. If you want a small odd fish though you're going to have a bit of searching to do. Maybe some weird shrimp?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Or you can go the route of Nano fish:
Microrasbora erythromicron:









Celestial pearl danio:









Sawbwa resplendens (Asian rummynose)









Boraras brigittae









Just a few examples....


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Cory said:


> Most killies need a bit more room than a 12 g, although Im sure you could find some that would do alright. If you want a small odd fish though you're going to have a bit of searching to do. Maybe some weird shrimp?


Such as the type of shrimp you'd find in a Saltwater shrimp tank... hmmm


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Ohhhhhh Celestial pearl danio, very pretty...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

the nano rasboras have been a serious consideration. they _are_ great looking.

but now a salt water shrimp tank.....

 thanks guys. i thought i had this all figured out ...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

For the salt water shrimp, check out the prices. I visited BA's yesterday and stared at there blood shirmps and beauty shrimp, but I was floored by the prices. 60$ for one...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

egads that's pricey. there's also the consideration of the extra costs associated with converting to SW.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Some plants, colourful shrimp and microfish would make a very interesting tank to watch then I think . Maybe a male betta in there too for a showpiece.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

In such a small tank, the bettas will not mix with the microrasboras and other nano fish. I'd recommend a shrimp/nano fish planted mix. It's soon to appear on my desk


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

the galaxy rasboras/celestial pearl danios DO look amazing, cost-wise it might be best too.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

all right, galaxy/celestial pearl danios it is. a certain store will have 200+ of them next week. but i'm not telling cuz i want them all for myself!

kidding....it's menagerie.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> all right, galaxy/celestial pearl danios it is. a certain store will have 200+ of them next week. but i'm not telling cuz i want them all for myself!


Vee haff vays of findink out...


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> all right, galaxy/celestial pearl danios it is. a certain store will have 200+ of them next week. but i'm not telling cuz i want them all for myself!
> 
> kidding....it's menagerie.


Assuming you aren't buying all 200+ CPD's could you let me when Menagerie gets them? I am almost ready to stock my 10gallon and would like to do so with the Celestials.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Harold said to call this coming Friday to see if they're ready to be sold. i can send you a PM when i find out.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> Harold said to call this coming Friday to see if they're ready to be sold. i can send you a PM when i find out.


I went to Menagerie on my way home last night and the celestials where there. They looked pretty good. Should be ready for sale today. I will be heading there on my way home from work to pick some up! CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

gah! i'm away for the weekend. here's hoping they last till monday....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

OOOh yay, CPDs. I have 13 (I think...) and they like to hide during the day and swim about at night. They seem to like the shaded areas of the tank staying in plant cover. Make sure you have plenty of plants for the little guys


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> OOOh yay, CPDs. I have 13 (I think...) and they like to hide during the day and swim about at night. They seem to like the shaded areas of the tank staying in plant cover. Make sure you have plenty of plants for the little guys


I don't feel as foolish staring at an empty tank now that I finally got them. I think I should be good with the plants. I just need to find some java moss though. Anyway I posted a couple of pics in the freshwater photo section.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5125


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i picked up a dozen myself today. nice looking.


----------



## microvision (Sep 8, 2008)

planter said:


> Acually GLO fish are not dyed. Give this a read
> 
> http://www.glofish.com/about.asp
> 
> I am also against dyed or tattooed fish but GLO fish are neither. They are perfectly heathly and even pass the gene on to their offspring.


You can tattoo a fish?!


----------

